# Hubbard's first Red Snapper trip of the 2020 season



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hubbard's first Red Snapper trip of 2020
For many fishermen the beginning of American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper season is the most anticipated time of the year.

But all is not equal!

Why is the for hire Red Snapper season longer than the recreational season? Good Question! Let's take a look:
October 2014, the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council passed Reef Fish Amendment 40, better known as Sector Separation. Amendment 40 divided the for-hire and the recreational sector. The federally permitted head/charter for-hire sector was given more Red Snapper days than the recreational sector. Dive & conquer... Together we control; divided we are controlled!
For the record:
Hubbard's Marina does not and has never supported sector separation. "We have vehemently opposed this idea since it was first ever discussed. More than 3/4 of the for-hire sector opposed Amendment 40."
Over stiff opposition from both the for-hire and recreational sectors Amendment 40 was passed.
Hubbard's continues... "Sector Separation is now law, there is nothing more we can do about it."
The entire fishing industry is very competitive. Competition demands that the prolonged Red Snapper season be followed:

The first American Red Snapper overnight trip for 2019 brought back a mountain of fish. 

Will 2020 be the same? Let's go see!
June 2, 2020: 
As can be expect during Red Snapper season the weather looks terrible. It's going to be a wet one:

We have been waiting a long time. Think a little rain will stop us... NO WAY!

As a rule Mangrove Snapper bite better at night; Red Snapper during the day:





Note the FWC tag on that Red Grouper. We can help ourselves by reporting all tagged fish. The number to call is on the tag:

Gag Grouper are often caught at night, but bite better during the day. As the weather cools the Gag fishing will get really HOT. And, the best part, the season will be open until the end of the year:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wednesday morning, it's going to be a wet one:



This is turning into a major Mangrove Snapper trip:



If it's a fight you want:



If it's one of the best eating fish ever to swim, Scamp Grouper would be at the to of the list. They are running BIG:





I can't believe my eyes:



A 'little' on the damp side... Who cares? This is Red Snapper season:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Think Tammy is great on the grill? She is! But that's not all she excels in:



Tammy, you make a good trip a GREAT trip:



The American Red Snapper bite is not HOT; it's on FIRE:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The entire boat has limited-out on American Red Snapper. And we are talking a 2 day limit:





Will 2020 be the same?

What do you think?





One last thing before we call it a day:





Captain Dylan Hubbard with some great news. 

Click on the video link:


----------

